# Synodontis Petricola and big Frontosa?



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

Setting up my new 180 gallon tank in the basement. Have a group of 10 big frontosa and a couple of adult blue dolphin in it right now. Thinking about adding a group of 6 Synodontis Petricola in 2-3 inches size. Is it a good idea to put dwarf petricola with big fronts? My biggest male front is about 8 inches. I heard that frontosa eats anything fit in their mouth, will they also eat the small catfish? Any suggestion would be appreciated! thanks!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Don't bother. From a post yesterday:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=239673

I just recently read something about syno's particularly - that not only are Fronts likely to try to snack, in the process the cats will spread out their fins and cause the death of both the front and the cat.

Where in Mass are ya?


----------



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Nodima!

I am in Boston!


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Better off getting very adult Synodontis multipunctatus.
They get closer to 6-7 inches.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

As cool as they are, I'd not keep synos with my Fronts again. They are super effective at birth control for the Fronts! 

If you want to breed your fronts, don't add the cats.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

nodima said:


> As cool as they are, I'd not keep synos with my Fronts again. They are super effective at birth control for the Fronts!
> 
> If you want to breed your fronts, don't add the cats.


Yes, if breeding is your aim, don't keep catfish.
they will eat frontosa eggs.
Frontosa are ineffective at keeping just about any fish from their eggs.


----------

